# Black Belt thesis



## Hye Kenpo Nar (Aug 7, 2006)

I might be testing for my Black belt in about a year, and the one requirement that is constantly on my mind is my ten page thesis, and frankly i can't think of any good topics to write about that i can actually fill ten pages with... anyone have any good topics?!


----------



## MJS (Aug 7, 2006)

Hye Kenpo Nar said:
			
		

> I might be testing for my Black belt in about a year, and the one requirement that is constantly on my mind is my ten page thesis, and frankly i can't think of any good topics to write about that i can actually fill ten pages with... anyone have any good topics?!


 
How about the history of American Kenpo!!:ultracool   

You could write something on Mr. Parker.

You could do a comparison of some of the various branches of Kenpo/Kempo.

Mike


----------



## stickarts (Aug 7, 2006)

What would you personally like to know more about?
What about your training excites you?


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 7, 2006)

Going along with what stickarts said, pick a specific area that really interests you or that you'd like to explore further.  I went through the same kind of indecision with mine  but eventually I settled on a topic and ended up with plenty of material (I was required to write a 20-page thesis and ended up with 28 pages).


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 8, 2006)

I had done mine on 50 other martial arts.  I picked one attack and then researched how 50 other styles would react to the same attack.  It was neat to see the common threads and the varying philospohies. I also gave a quick summary of the style.  Boy I wish computers were more common back then.  I only had a paper copy and I cannot find it now.  

There are so many great topics just with in kenpo.  

Good luck with it!  Keep us posted.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 8, 2006)

Is it a requirement that is has to be specifically about Kenpo?  If not, maybe check out other arts, or make a comparison between kenpo and other arts.

How about take one tech, and get some anatomy and physiology and medical texts and do some research, even take an anatomy/physiology class at your local community college, and describe exactly what is happening to the body at each segment of the tech.  Get into the specific muscles and tendons and bones and nerves and blood vessels that are being manipulated or attacked.  Describe the physical action in applying the tech, as well as the expected results of the blows and joint manipulations, and what could be expected as a result.  include how long the effects of the trauma generally take to set in, things like soft tissue swelling that might not be instantaneous, vs. bone breaks and stunning blows that are instantaneous, and which nerves would be supplying the pain messages to the brain.

whoa, could you imagine doing that kind of research for every single tech?

There would certainly be a lot of repetition, as similar blows and manipulations would have similar effects, but describing every tech from a medical point of view could be an enormous project, could be a PhD. Dissertation.


----------

